# Community college to RMC



## lnels (29 Mar 2012)

Im currently in community college taking computer programming. I was wondering if anyone on here has advice/information other than what's in the rmc website in terms of transferring to rmc. What marks, extracurriculars, and testing will give you a good chance to get accepted?


----------



## GAP (29 Mar 2012)

uh....read the RMC website?


----------



## OneMissionataTime (29 Mar 2012)

Extra-Curriculars are really important; especially if you're older.. Team-based / orientated clubs some community service. I do not know if you would end up going to RMC St. Jean for a prep year for you to become realigned with the "University education / Book Learning".


----------



## jwtg (29 Mar 2012)

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> Extra-Curriculars are really important; especially if you're older.. Team-based / orientated clubs some community service. I do not know if you would end up going to RMC St. Jean for a prep year for you to become realigned with the "University education / Book Learning".



In what sense are they especially important if you're older?  I would think that for older people they would be easier to come by because they would have more life experience, but why more important?


----------



## Pieman (29 Mar 2012)

I so want to make a comparison of Community College and RMC...but I am sure someone would accuse me of trolling.


----------

